
Google's future 'searching without searching' - cool or creepy? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/114407/googles-future-searching-without-searching-cool-or-creepy
======
buzzblog
Allow me to be the first to call BS. (Am I allowed to do that with Google?)

